# Performa6400 et écran plat apple?



## mjpolo (28 Mars 2008)

Bonjour à tous

J'ai un pb de système sur mon performa de boulot avec carte Sonnet crescendo400mhz et 128mhz de ram: j'ai installé une PCI avec 4 ports, 2 usb et 2 firewire et quand je lance itunes ou autre prog musique (Qmidi) le son est coupé par intermittance mais les ports usb sont bien opérationnels. Par contre lorsque je désactive les extensions USBSupport et USBdevice le son passe bien mais cette fois les ports USB ne marchent plus (clés usb ne montent plus)...
Je voudrais essayer qqs bidouilles ce week-end et donc prendre le Performa chez moi.
Dois-je prendre aussi l'écran (19" bien lourd) ou pensez-vous que je vais pouvoir brancher mon AppleDisplay  de 15"?
Ou même, pourrais-je utiliser l'écran de l'iMac 24" et, si oui, comment faire?

ça fait plusieurs questions dans le même sujet je sais... 

Merci pour vos réponses


----------



## melaure (28 Mars 2008)

Non pour l'iMac.

Oui pour l'autre si tu as la bonne connectique.

J'utilise mon LCIII avec un 15" TFT via un adaptateur DB15-VGA.


----------



## Invité (28 Mars 2008)

Il manque peut être de Ram ton Performa ! 
J'ai deux Starmax (603ev@200MHz) qui tournent avec des cartes Crescendo@400. Ils sont au taquet pour la ram (160Mo) et je n'ai pas ce genre de problèmes de son, malgré les extensions Usb actives et les cartes Pci/Usb présentes.


----------



## OrdinoMac (28 Mars 2008)

Il me semble que le performa 6400 avait quelques difficultés à faire cohabiter deux cartes pci. 
peut être trouveras tu une réponse sur the 6400zone : http://zone6400.com/


----------



## melaure (28 Mars 2008)

Invité a dit:


> Il manque peut être de Ram ton Performa !
> J'ai deux Starmax (603ev@200MHz) qui tournent avec des cartes Crescendo@400. Ils sont au taquet pour la ram (160Mo) et je n'ai pas ce genre de problèmes de son, malgré les extensions Usb actives et les cartes Pci/Usb présentes.



Cool, j'avais un Starmax 4000, gonflé en tout (G3, 160 Mo, 2 DD interne IDE et lecteur DVD interne SCSI, Carte Ethernet, 3Dfx Voodoo 4500, Wired4DVD) et c'était exceptionnel comme machine. Mais j'ai du faire de la place ...


----------



## Invité (28 Mars 2008)

Pour les Starmax
J'en ai mis un chez mes parents, 160Mo de Ram, un DD 20Go, une carte Radeon Mac Edition (32Mo  ), une carte Usb, une carte réseau et une connexion en RTC :mouais: 
L'autre pour le bureautique de ma femme, 160Mo de Ram, deux disques de 20Go en mode miroir (enfin, presque) , une carte Twin Turbo M8 (oui, je sais 8Mo  ) et une carte réseau et une connexion Wifi sur la Freebox :love: 
Le tout sous 9.1, mais 9.2.2 installé aussi, et qui fonctionnent toujours sans soucis


----------



## Pascal 77 (29 Mars 2008)

Pour en revenir au Performa 6400  le problème n'est pas lié à la présence de deux cartes PCI, puisqu'il ne semble y en avoir qu'une (la Fw/USB), sur cette machine, la carte Sonnet Crescendo étant une carte L2, et non PCI (c'est à dire qu'elle prend la place de la barrette de cache de niveau 2).

Par contre, la Ram (128 Mo installés plus 8 soudés, soit 136 en tout) ça peut-être limite, à moins qu'il n'y ait trop de mémoire virtuelle. mjpolo, c'est réglé comment, de ce point de vue ?


----------



## mjpolo (30 Mars 2008)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Pour en revenir au Performa 6400  le problème n'est pas lié à la présence de deux cartes PCI, puisqu'il ne semble y en avoir qu'une (la Fw/USB), sur cette machine, la carte Sonnet Crescendo étant une carte L2, et non PCI (c'est à dire qu'elle prend la place de la barrette de cache de niveau 2).
> 
> Par contre, la Ram (128 Mo installés plus 8 soudés, soit 136 en tout) ça peut-être limite, à moins qu'il n'y ait trop de mémoire virtuelle. mjpolo, c'est réglé comment, de ce point de vue ?



Merci à vous tous. Je suis en train de bidouiller avec.....

Alors: pour la ram effectivement 136 mo, et je peux pas mettre plus dans performa, du moins à l'époque il n'existait pas de barrettes plus grosses que 64 mo (et vu l'âge de la bête je ne pense que cela ait pu changé...) Performa 6400 a été quand même moins évolutif que le 4400 me semble-t-il.

Mais: pas de mémoir virtuelle (sauf quand j'utilise Cubase 5 avec redémarrage obligé+ touche commande) et aucun rajout, tout est par défaut.
J'ai 2 cartes PCI: Asanté pour éthernet et l'autre (me rappelle pas la marque) avec 4 ports: 2 usb et 2 FW; 
les 2 ports FW fonctionnent toujours c'est les ports USB qui posent pb, +SOnnet Encore Crescendo 400mhz L2
le vendeur de HORUS Bordeaux (n'existe plus), où  j'ai acheté cette carte m'a donné à l'époque le 9,1 universel
puis, suite à ce pb de son, une diskette avec la mise à jour de USBdevice et/ou USBSupport 1,5 (1.4.6 d'origine); après ça marchait bien pendnant longtemps je pense (j'utilisais pas souvent le port usb au début) 

Seulement depuis cette disquette a disparu...
Il y 15 jours,  j'ai décidé de tout réinstallr pour essayer d'avoir les, et le bon son et les ports USB, en attendant que le bahut me rachète un nouveau mac (c'est l'éducation nationale: pas de pb avec les PC, on peut en avoir facilemet tant qu'on veut,  mais avec les mac... c'est une autre histoire...) 
Au début je pensais à un pb de carte graphique mais à maintenant je vois que de ce côté tout va bien...et du coup je me suis rappelé cette histoire (très ancienne déjà) de màj d'extensions.

Je vais voir encore sur mon seul disque en 9.2.2 (maison car sur le Performa impossible d'installer autre chose que 9,1) si il n'y a pas cette mise à jour qqpart 

J'ai aussi un pb d'écran: je nai pas d'adaptateur en question et donc ne peux brancher mon tft 15" apple...
J'ai essayé le mode Target via FW mais ça ne marche pas... y aurait-t-il un autre moyen pour voir ce qu'il y a sur cette machine et travailler desssus? ou il va falloir demain que je rapatrie le gros 19"  ??....

EDIT: Je ne pense pas que les 136mo soient trop juste...surtout que j'ai presque une centaine de libre en utilisant iTunes 2,2 alors que le son bogue.... j'ai même réussi à avoir les 2 corrects pendant une a-midi en zapant la PRAM une 10 de fois mais depuis j'ai réessayé cette méthode et rien y fait. Par contre quand je désactive les 2 extensions USBDevice et USBSupport le son nickel mais pas de ports USB...


----------



## Pascal 77 (30 Mars 2008)

mjpolo a dit:


> Je vais voir encore sur mon seul disque en 9.2.2 (maison car sur le Performa impossible d'installer autre chose que 9,1) si il n'y a pas cette mise à jour qqpart



Si si, mon 5500 était en 9.2.2, il existe un soft qui le permet, malheureusement son nom m'échappe.


----------



## Invité (30 Mars 2008)

Os9 helper
et aussi faisable avec le TdB MachId. J'avais un peu détaillé là.


----------



## mjpolo (30 Mars 2008)

Ah bon? j'ai essayé un soft qui permet d'installer l'os 10.1 et ça n'a pas marché, mais pour 9,2 je savais pas... j'irai y jeter un oeuil
Mais que dites-vous du mode Target? ça doit marcher ou pas?

EDIT: marche pas ce lien "Safari ne parvient pas se connecter au serveur." - c'est le message quand je clique sur Os9 Helper


----------



## claude72 (30 Mars 2008)

mjpolo a dit:


> EDIT: marche pas ce lien "Safari ne parvient pas se connecter au serveur." - c'est le message quand je clique sur Os9 Helper


Si, si, je viens d'essayer.


(Il existe des barrettes de DRAM 128 Mo pour les Macs série 8200-8500-8600 et assimilés. Ces Mac utilisent le même type barrettes que le Performa 6400, mais si j'ai bonne mémoire quand j'avais essayé les barrettes 128 Mo dans un 6400, il ne reconnaissait que 64 Mo sur les 128 Mo réels de la barrette...)


----------



## mjpolo (30 Mars 2008)

claude72 a dit:


> Si, si, je viens d'essayer.



        

Alors je dois jeter Safari à la poubelle??????
Sans blague, il faut faire quoi pour que ça marche???
 et tant qu'on y est, et quid de la mode Target (Pomme t)??

EDIT: avec Firefox c'est pareil.......


----------



## claude72 (30 Mars 2008)

mjpolo a dit:


> Alors je dois jeter Safari à la poubelle??????


Ah, je ne sais pas, je suis encore sous Netscape 7...


----------



## Pascal 77 (30 Mars 2008)

mjpolo a dit:


> Mais que dites-vous du mode Target? ça doit marcher ou pas?



Non, pas de "mode target" sur un 6400.



mjpolo a dit:


> EDIT: marche pas ce lien "Safari ne parvient pas se connecter au serveur." - c'est le message quand je clique sur Os9 Helper





claude72 a dit:


> Si, si, je viens d'essayer.



Ben moi aussi et pareil que mjpolo : 



			
				Safari a dit:
			
		

> Safari ne parvient pas à ouvrir la page « http://www.os9forever.com/os9helper.html » car la connexion au serveur « www.os9forever.com » a échoué.


----------



## mjpolo (30 Mars 2008)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Non, pas de "mode target" sur un 6400.
> 
> 
> :



Bon bah, j'essaie encore de brancher à la télé via l'interface comme au boulot, sinon demain et récup le gros écran à tubes 
Merci Pascal

Mario


----------



## mjpolo (31 Mars 2008)

J'ai décider de créer un nouveau fil pou ce pb de son avec Performa6400.

Alors voilà la situation:

- sur le Performa6400 de base, PPC 603, j'ai installé une carte fille L2 Sonnet Crescendo 400mhz et une PCI 2USB+2FIreWIre + porté la RAM à 136mo + HDD 40Go à 7200t.
Je pensais que tout ce petit monde cohabitait parfaitment ensemble mais  apparemment le problème existe depuis l'installation de cette carte seulement je n'utilisait pas les ports usb au départ; 
Il y a 2 ans j'ai constaté que les clés USB ne montainet pas alors je pensais que les ports USB étaient foutus, ou alors la carte mère malade.... je me suis dit, tant pis.
Par contre les ports FW marchent très bien alors je décidai de prendre le taureau par les cornes:
j'ai commencé à testé les diff config et me suis rendu compte que lorsque es ports USB ne sont pas morts, par contre lorsqu'ils fonctionnent le son est entrecoupé et quand le son est parfait les USB ne marchent pas.
Actuellement, je viens de réinstaller un système 9.1 universel tout propre et avec le seul proc 603 d'origine j'ai tout: le son sans coupures et les USB opérationnels mais c'est galèe du point de vue vitesse; j'installe le driver Crescendo 1.4.8 et là...! les USB marchent mais les coupures dans le son. 

Quelqu'un parmi vous a-t-il déjà été confronté à ce problème et si oui, existe-t-il une solution?
Je sais que c'est une vieille machine mais dans l'immédiat je dois faire avec. 
J'espère qu'il y a une solution car travailler sur le vieux Performa avec le 603 d'origine ça va être leeeeeeeeeennnnnnt.... 

EDIT.oups...pardon je m'en vais créer un new topic


----------



## melaure (31 Mars 2008)

Ca me rappelle les problèmes de sons que j'avais avec ma carte 68040 MicroMac pour LC ... que j'ai finalement remplacer par une Sonnet bien mieux.

Est-ce que tu as essayé plusieurs versions des drivers Sonnet ? Tu as la dernière ?


----------



## Invité (31 Mars 2008)

Peut être bien un problème de nom d'extension.
Essaie de mettre une espace devant l'extension sonnet pour que ça fasse " sonnet" et redémarre.


----------



## mjpolo (31 Mars 2008)

melaure a dit:


> Ca me rappelle les problèmes de sons que j'avais avec ma carte 68040 MicroMac pour LC ... que j'ai finalement remplacer par une Sonnet bien mieux.
> 
> Est-ce que tu as essayé plusieurs versions des drivers Sonnet ? Tu as la dernière ?



Oui, cet aprèm j'ai téléchargé et installé la 3.1(c'est la dernière): c'est pareil!
Par contre le moniteur m'affiche un g3 à 750mhz et pas 400 come avec la 1.4.8  
Je suppose que c'est parce qu'il est conçu pour les proc plus rapide. En tout cas ça change rien et la seule solution consiste à désactiver USB Device Extension et USB Support, mais alors dans ce cas, le son est nickel mais j'ai plus de ports USB


----------



## mjpolo (31 Mars 2008)

Invité a dit:


> Peut être bien un problème de nom d'extension.
> Essaie de mettre une espace devant l'extension sonnet pour que ça fasse " sonnet" et redémarre.



Je m'en vais essayer mais alors la carte sonnet ne sera plus reconnu, non?...


----------



## Invité (31 Mars 2008)

Non, non, pas de problème pour ça.
Mais il peut y avoir éventuellement un autre conflit d'extension. Ca se solutionne facilement : démarrage avec la touche  majuscule enfoncée., et on renomme l'extension fautive.
Moi, j'ai eu d'autres problèmes je vais essayer de retrouver le fil. A tout de suite&#8230;

edit: c'était là


----------



## Pascal 77 (31 Mars 2008)

Invité a dit:


> Peut être bien un problème de nom d'extension.
> Essaie de mettre une espace devant l'extension sonnet pour que ça fasse " sonnet" et redémarre.



Très juste, je n'y ai plus pensé, mais c'est vrai qu'il est bien de faire en sorte que l'extension Sonnet soit la première chargée.


----------



## mjpolo (31 Mars 2008)

Manip faite, Sonnet se charge en premier - le pb reste le même: le son est bon seulement quand les USB Device Extension et USB Support sont désactivée... c'est sans espoir...

Le top ce serait d'installer os X mais j'arrive pas avec XPostFacto...et le lien vers Os9Helper (install Os9,2) ne marche pas...


----------



## Invité (31 Mars 2008)

mjpolo a dit:


> Manip faite, Sonnet se charge en premier - le pb reste le même: le son est bon seulement quand les USB Device Extension et USB Support sont désactivée... c'est sans espoir...
> 
> Le top ce serait d'installer os X mais j'arrive pas avec XPostFacto...et le lien vers Os9Helper (install Os9,2) ne marche pas...



Bizarre que tu ne puisse pas télécharger Os9 Helper. Je l'ai mis ICI.


----------



## mjpolo (31 Mars 2008)

Invité a dit:


> Bizarre que tu ne puisse pas télécharger Os9 Helper. Je l'ai mis ICI.



Waow  je l'ai eu!  merci 
Je suis allé voir sur le site anglais et à la place y avait une icône avec "?" c'est tout._

Je vais essayer tout de suite, ou...y a-t-il des précautions à prendre?


----------



## Invité (31 Mars 2008)

Précaution élémentaire il faut lire TRES attentivement le read-me ! 
Oui, il faut faire un peu gaffe, et avoir les images disque des systèmes 9.2.1 et 9.2.2 présents et disponibles. Plus une sauvegarde du dossier système du 9.1.


----------



## mjpolo (31 Mars 2008)

Invité a dit:


> Précaution élémentaire il faut lire TRES attentivement le read-me !
> Oui, il faut faire un peu gaffe, et avoir les images disque des systèmes 9.2.1 et 9.2.2 présents et disponibles. Plus une sauvegarde du dossier système du 9.1.



C'est déjà le cas, alors je me lance...
Penses-tu que ça pourrait résoudre ce pb d'extensions USB Device et USB Support??


----------



## Invité (31 Mars 2008)

Je ne sais pas.
J'ai eu divers problèmes d'extensions, mais pas celui-là !


----------



## mjpolo (31 Mars 2008)

Invité a dit:


> Je ne sais pas.
> J'ai eu divers problèmes d'extensions, mais pas celui-là !



DOMMAGE...et pour l'Os X, t'aurais pas une idée?


----------



## Invité (31 Mars 2008)

mjpolo a dit:


> DOMMAGE...et pour l'Os X, t'aurais pas une idée?



Non, désolé.
Le Starmax ne pouvait pas passer en X à cause de la place occupée par la carte accélératrice  (le slot  de mémoire cache L2).
A priori, il y a incompatibilité 
Mais je n'ai même pas essayé. X.3 sur des G3 avec des bus à 100MHz, c'est un peu short, même avec plus de 512Mo de Ram. Alors avec un ordi dont le bus mémoire est à 40MHz et limité à 160Mo ! :mouais:


----------



## mjpolo (31 Mars 2008)

Invité a dit:


> Non, désolé.
> Le Starmax ne pouvait pas passer en X à cause de la place occupée par la carte accélératrice  (le slot  de mémoire cache L2).
> A priori, il y a incompatibilité
> Mais je n'ai même pas essayé. X.3 sur des G3 avec des bus à 100MHz, c'est un peu short, même avec plus de 512Mo de Ram. Alors avec un ordi dont le bus mémoire est à 40MHz et limité à 160Mo ! :mouais:



Oui, c'est vrai. Je pensais à un petit Jag... mais bon, si je peux déjà avoir le 92..et surtout éliminer ce p****n de conflit d'extensions pour avoir le son et les USB... 

Merci


----------



## Pascal 77 (31 Mars 2008)

mjpolo a dit:


> Manip faite, Sonnet se charge en premier - le pb reste le même: le son est bon seulement quand les USB Device Extension et USB Support sont désactivée... c'est sans espoir...
> 
> Le top ce serait d'installer os X mais j'arrive pas avec XPostFacto...et le lien vers Os9Helper (install Os9,2) ne marche pas...





mjpolo a dit:


> DOMMAGE...et pour l'Os X, t'aurais pas une idée?



Moi, j'en ai une : It is impossible ! Soux X, Sonnet n'a jamais pu résoudre le problème du basculement de proc en cours de démarrage : les machines dotées de cartes L2, contrairement à celles qui utilisent des cartes G3 PCI, démarrent sur leur 603, et ne basculent sur le G3 qu'au moment du chargement de l'extension Sonnet (d'où l'intérêt de la charger en premier). Il n'existe donc aucun moyen d'utiliser une telle carte sous OS X.


----------



## mjpolo (31 Mars 2008)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Moi, j'en ai une : It is impossible ! Soux X, Sonnet n'a jamais pu résoudre le problème du basculement de proc en cours de démarrage : les machines dotées de cartes L2, contrairement à celles qui utilisent des cartes G3 PCI, démarrent sur leur 603, et ne basculent sur le G3 qu'au moment du chargement de l'extension Sonnet (d'où l'intérêt de la charger en premier). Il n'existe donc aucun moyen d'utiliser une telle carte sous OS X.



Bon, je fais une crois sur le X..j'espère qu'au moins le 9.2 va vouloir s'installer et les extensions USB finiront par se ranger pour permettre d'entendre le son correctement...


----------



## mjpolo (1 Avril 2008)

Ayest, j'ai réussi à installer le 9.2.1. Par contre j'ai fait la bêtise de lancer la mise à jour depuis tableau de bord: elle s'est faite sans pb mais mon performa ne démarrait plus. Par chance j'ai fait une copie du système 
Demain je vais recpmmencer.
Par contre, et malheureusement pour moi, le conflit persiste: le son est toujours mauvais...ou alors je dois 
me passer de ports USB


----------



## Pascal 77 (2 Avril 2008)

mjpolo a dit:


> Ayest, j'ai réussi à installer le 9.2.1. Par contre j'ai fait la bêtise de lancer la mise à jour depuis tableau de bord: elle s'est faite sans pb mais mon performa ne démarrait plus. Par chance j'ai fait une copie du système
> Demain je vais recpmmencer.
> Par contre, et malheureusement pour moi, le conflit persiste: le son est toujours mauvais...ou alors je dois
> me passer de ports USB



Ne t'arrête pas en si bon chemin, pousse jusqu'au 9.2.2, on ne sait jamais.

Les extensions de ta carte, c'est quelle version ?


----------



## mjpolo (2 Avril 2008)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Ne t'arrête pas en si bon chemin, pousse jusqu'au 9.2.2, on ne sait jamais.
> 
> Les extensions de ta carte, c'est quelle version ?



Ce matin j'ai essayé la 9.2.2: il a fallu insister beaucoup pour que ça marche, une erreur s'affichait (je ne me rappelle plus....) mais en insistant il a accepté; par contre après patatrac: une bombe au démarrage (ça fait longtemps que je n'en ai pas vu )

Alors repassage par le cd d'install et le 9.2.1. Je ne sais pas pourquoi mais ça ne marche pas.
Bon , 9.2.1 c'est déjà pas mal...
L'extension c'est le pilote de cette Crescendo/Encore: d'origine 1.4.8 et depuis lundi 3.1 et c'est pareill. J'ai le son impec si je décoche les USB Devic et USB Support ( v.1.5 avec le 9.2.1 )


----------



## Invité (2 Avril 2008)

Peut être en essayant de charger l'extension crescendo en dernier alors ?
Tu lui colle un "z" devant.


----------



## mjpolo (2 Avril 2008)

Invité a dit:


> Peut être en essayant de charger l'extension crescendo en dernier alors ?
> Tu lui colle un "z" devant.



 je teste demain
Pour info, ce sont des ports USB 2, mais je pense que ça n'a pas d'importance...


----------



## claude72 (2 Avril 2008)

mjpolo a dit:


> Pour info, ce sont des ports USB 2, mais je pense que ça n'a pas d'importance...


Peut-être que si : OS 9 ne gère théoriquement pas l'USB 2... et il y a souvent des difficultés pour reconnaître les cartes USB 2 sous OS 9... tu aurais peut-être moins de problèmes avec une carte USB 1 ???


----------



## Invité (2 Avril 2008)

claude72 a dit:


> Peut-être que si : OS 9 ne gère théoriquement pas l'USB 2... et il y a souvent des difficultés pour reconnaître les cartes USB 2 sous OS 9... tu aurais peut-être moins de problèmes avec une carte USB 1 ???



Effectivement, après 3 essais de cartes Usb2 (qui plantaient totalement ou partiellement le système), je me suis contenté d'Usb1.
J'avais zappé ces épisodes


----------



## mjpolo (3 Avril 2008)

Invité a dit:


> Effectivement, après 3 essais de cartes Usb2 (qui plantaient totalement ou partiellement le système), je me suis contenté d'Usb1.
> J'avais zappé ces épisodes



Oui mais les ports USB fonctionnent bien chez moi, même si la vitesse est probablement en 1.0: ma clé USB de 4Go est acceptée. 
J'ai essayé ce matin avec un "z" devant l'extension Sonnet: pas mieux.. 
Il y aurait qqchose à faire au niveau de ces extensions USB car sans elles le son passe impec ...seulement les perts USB se trouvent désactivés...arghhh
en sommes c'est toujours l'un ou l'autre.
Ou alors l'extension Apple Audio: actuellement en v. 1.4.3...peut-elle  être mise à jour?
ça vient p'tet de là?


----------



## Pascal 77 (3 Avril 2008)

mjpolo a dit:


> Ou alors l'extension Apple Audio: actuellement en v. 1.4.3...peut-elle  être mise à jour?
> ça vient p'tet de là?


Pas impossible, là, moi j'ai la 5.3 sur mon système 9.2.2 !


----------



## mjpolo (3 Avril 2008)

.





Pascal 77 a dit:


> Pas impossible, là, moi j'ai la 5.3 sur mon système 9.2.2 !.


 
J'arrive pas à faire la 9.2.2: elle passe mais par la suite la bombe au démarrage.
Où pourrais-je trouver la 1.5.3?


----------



## Invité (3 Avril 2008)

mjpolo a dit:


> .
> 
> J'arrive pas à faire la 9.2.2: elle passe mais par la suite la bombe au démarrage.
> Où pourrais-je trouver la 1.5.3?



Certainement dans le package d'installation du 9.2.2.
Tu peux l'extraire avec TomeViewer.


----------



## mjpolo (3 Avril 2008)

Invité a dit:


> Certainement dans le package d'installation du 9.2.2.
> Tu peux l'extraire avec TomeViewer.



OK, MERCI mais avec la màj 9.2.1 les-dites extensions sont déjà en 1.5.5 et ça ne change rien


----------



## claude72 (4 Avril 2008)

mjpolo a dit:


> Oui mais les ports USB fonctionnent bien chez moi,


Pas si bien que ça, puisque ça fait 46 posts + un 2e fil de discussion que tu demandes pourquoi tu ne peux pas avoir l'USB et le son : donc tu as bien un problème avec l'USB...

... et c'est peut-être ta carte USB 2 (qui peut fonctionner en USB 1) qui met la zone dans ton Mac : ce qu'il faudrait, c'est que tu enlèves cette carte USB2+FW pour la remplacer par une simple carte USB 1 basique, le modèle standard à 2 ports compatible OHCI, et voir ce que ça donne...

(ça n'a peut-être rien à voir, et mon hypothèse est peut-être complètement fausse, mais, perso je ferais l'essai)


----------



## mjpolo (6 Avril 2008)

claude72 a dit:


> Pas si bien que ça, puisque ça fait 46 posts + un 2e fil de discussion que tu demandes pourquoi tu ne peux pas avoir l'USB et le son : donc tu as bien un problème avec l'USB...
> 
> ... et c'est peut-être ta carte USB 2 (qui peut fonctionner en USB 1) qui met la zone dans ton Mac : ce qu'il faudrait, c'est que tu enlèves cette carte USB2+FW pour la remplacer par une simple carte USB 1 basique, le modèle standard à 2 ports compatible OHCI, et voir ce que ça donne...
> 
> (ça n'a peut-être rien à voir, et mon hypothèse est peut-être complètement fausse, mais, perso je ferais l'essai)



Merci Claude72, en fait bien sûr le problème existe et persiste. 
L'état des choses est le suivant: j'ai les USB+FW+ son correct (sans ajout d'extensions sup, rien que celles de los 9.1 uiversel) mais avec le poc PPC 603 à 180mhz d'origine Performa (et la carte Crescendo G3 400mhz sonnet est déjà dedans).
Par contre quand j'installe le pilote de cette carte que ce soit en v. 1.4.8 ou 3.1, le son "hoquette" alors que les ports USB fonctionnent toujours. Le reste est plus haut: par un jeu d'extension quand le son est correct pas de ports et vice versa.

Ton conseil est judicieux, c'est peut-être la carte Sonnet qui ne supporte pas la PCI 2USB 2.0+2FW. MAis quelle carte en 2usb 1+2FW et où la trouver encore? Est-ce qu'une carte d'origine PC pourrait faire l'affaire selon toi?

P.S: j'aime bien ta signature....


----------



## Pascal 77 (6 Avril 2008)

mjpolo a dit:


> *mais avec le poc PPC 603 à 180mhz d'origine* Performa (et la carte Crescendo G3 400mhz sonnet est déjà dedans).



En fait non, tu n'as même pas ça, parce qu'avec la carte Sonnet installée, le 603 n'a même plus de cache L2, ce qui diminue les performances globales de la machine d'environ 30 à 35% !


----------



## melaure (6 Avril 2008)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> En fait non, tu n'as même pas ça, parce qu'avec la carte Sonnet installée, le 603 n'a même plus de cache L2, ce qui diminue les performances globales de la machine d'environ 30 à 35% !



Je ne sais pas si c'est autant, mais il peut toujours remettre la barrette de cache 

Enfin bon c'est dommage pour toi. Il faut faire du son sur une autre machine dans ce cas !


----------



## mjpolo (6 Avril 2008)

melaure a dit:


> Je ne sais pas si c'est autant, mais il peut toujours remettre la barrette de cache
> 
> Enfin bon c'est dommage pour toi. Il faut faire du son sur une autre machine dans ce cas !



 J'en ai pas d'autres....  (au boulot j'entends)
Mais en fait, j'ai pas eu à enlever quoi que ce soit, la cache L2 ne contenait aucune barrette si je me rappelle bien en tout cas je me souviens pas d'avoir eu à en sortir une barrette; j'ai juste inséré la carte crescendo à l'emplacement signalé c'est tout.
En tout cas, même diminuée, cette carte apporte un réel gain de vitesse (finder, copie de fichiers, ouverture apps), et je me vois mal fonctionner au quotidien sans :mouais: 

Dans mon cas je dois privilégier le son car j'utilise iTunes, Qmidi et cubase tous les jours .... et tant pis pour les ports USB: au besoin il faudra 2 redémarrages... mais j'aurais au moins essayé une dernière fois 
Merci à tous.


----------



## mjpolo (6 Avril 2008)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> En fait non, tu n'as même pas ça, parce qu'avec la carte Sonnet installée, le 603 n'a même plus de cache L2, ce qui diminue les performances globales de la machine d'environ 30 à 35% !



Ah oui, d'accord, en fait tu parles des perfs du performa nu: mais je crois que j'ai placé la carte Sonnet sur un emplacement prévu à cet effet, et qui était libre...


----------



## Pascal 77 (6 Avril 2008)

mjpolo a dit:


> Ah oui, d'accord, en fait tu parles des perfs du performa nu: mais je crois que j'ai placé la carte Sonnet sur un emplacement prévu à cet effet, et qui était libre...



Euh nan, il n'y a qu'un seul emplacement où la mettre, c'est celui de la cache L2, et donc, ça implique d'ôter la barrette. Si l'emplacement était libre, ça signifie que la barrette de cache avait été ôtée avant, puisque contrairement à ce qui se passait sur le 5400, sur le 6400, la cache niveau 2 n'était pas optionnelle, mais de série !


----------



## mjpolo (6 Avril 2008)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Euh nan, il n'y a qu'un seul emplacement où la mettre, c'est celui de la cache L2, et donc, ça implique d'ôter la barrette. Si l'emplacement était libre, ça signifie que la barrette de cache avait été ôtée avant, puisque contrairement à ce qui se passait sur le 5400, sur le 6400, la cache niveau 2 n'était pas optionnelle, mais de série !



Ah bon, d'accord; il faut dire que je l'ai fait il y a déjà quelques années alors....
Je penses que je suis quand même gagnant avec la Sonnet et j'ai intérêt à la garder, c'est ça, hein?


----------



## claude72 (6 Avril 2008)

mjpolo a dit:


> MAis quelle carte en 2usb 1+2FW et où la trouver encore? Est-ce qu'une carte d'origine PC pourrait faire l'affaire selon toi?


Tu mets juste une vieille carte basique 2 ports USB 1 (surtout pas plus !), compatible OHCI, sans Firewire (du genre des 1res cartes USB qui ont été commercialisées et normalement ce sont les mêmes pour Mac et PC)...

... mais c'est juste pour essayer et voir si le problème subsiste, car pour le moment, tu ne sais pas si ton problème est :
- hardware avec la carte Sonnet,
- hardware avec la carte USB+FW
- ou software, du genre conflit entre les extensions USB et Sonnet...
... faire un essai avec une autre carte USB *1* te permettra de lever au moins un doute sur ta carte USB+FW.


----------



## Pascal 77 (6 Avril 2008)

claude72 a dit:


> Tu mets juste une vieille carte basique 2 ports USB 1 (surtout pas plus !), compatible OHCI, sans Firewire (du genre des 1res cartes USB qui ont été commercialisées et normalement ce sont les mêmes pour Mac et PC)...
> 
> ... mais c'est juste pour essayer et voir si le problème subsiste, car pour le moment, tu ne sais pas si ton problème est :
> - hardware avec la carte Sonnet,
> ...



A moins que tu ne puisse essayer sur une Fw/USB*1*, il y en a eu, j'en ai utilisée une dans le temps, qui doit, à ma connaissance, toujours faire les beaux jours du 5400 d'un autre membre de ces forums.


----------



## mjpolo (6 Avril 2008)

Merci.

J'essaie de dénicher une carte PC au bahut et je fais les tests cette semaine.
@+


----------

